# Highest Jump



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, I would like to know if anyone knows what the highest wall scaled by any dog is. 

I am talking about the high wall in the ring sports and what the highest wall ever cleared by the dog is as well as what breed it is.

Does anyone know what the highest wall scaled by a GSD is versus a Malinois?

I can't seem to find much when I google it...


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

I saw a you tube video on here somewhere of pitbulls doing some ridiculous heights, but no numbers.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ha, We never got to the next wall due to bee sting. Sorry not a ring sport wall, don’t even know what one is but I just thought it kind of sorta fits http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhrRUMmLss4&feature=channel&list=UL don’t even know how high it is? 
Should really go back and try one day 

And ya I think I saw the same pit, he was really ripping it up in that video


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

To my knowledge a Mal has scaled +13ft on the wall. I personally saw a Greyhound break the high jump record (cleared around 70 inches) at Purina Farms. That's been :-k 4-5 yrs ago I think, so I would suspect it's been broken by now.


----------



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> To my knowledge a Mal has scaled +13ft on the wall. I personally saw a Greyhound break the high jump record (cleared around 70 inches) at Purina Farms. That's been :-k 4-5 yrs ago I think, so I would suspect it's been broken by now.


Thanks Bob, It is still listed as the Guinness world record so I don't think it has been broken yet  (The one at Purina farms).

I am keen to know though the highest a GSD has ever 'climbed' or scaled a wall. I can remember somewhere seeing something that said it was 3.25m back in the 80's so was just trying to verify similar stories. I can't see the modern GSD being able to repeat that feat. Malinois I think will considering a ring sport scaling wall is 2.2m I think


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

ring is 2.3m. My dogs will do 2.3 with ease. I would bet 2.5 would be easily doable. probably more.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

climbing and jumping are two different things of course

...but i think there was a old B/W vintage video posted on here of an "alsatian" that cleared a VERY high gate ... VERY impressive

titled "world's highest jumping dog" or something like that
.....i remember it looked kinda dangerous to even try it since the gate had posts sticking up from the top....may have been a thread started but i couldn't find it


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

rick smith said:


> climbing and jumping are two different things of course
> 
> ...but i think there was a old B/W vintage video posted on here of an "alsatian" that cleared a VERY high gate ... VERY impressive
> 
> ...



Micky: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6QUmalgurU

In this album we put together, there are several high wall climb photos of Mals and GSD's. Here is a GSD that is going over a wall described as 8'6:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...57007856.57044.127755660641300&type=3&theater


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks Tim, that dog was a great jumper....was looking for that vid a while back..


this one is cool too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk-sFHydTc4&feature=related


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

yep; that's the vid i was thinking of

i forgot he got a "boost", but still a helluva jumper with a lotta spring in that body !

bet he would make a helluva dock diver/jumper

Tx for finding it Joby


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry...shoulda said Tx to TIM for finding it 

but the pit vid was cool too Joby


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a 12 lb JRT that could make the top of a 5 ft brick wall in one leap, sitting 2ft in front of it.
With that in mind a 60 lb dog should be able to clear a house......except the JRTs are nucking futs! :grin: :wink:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

my dog can clear a "house" .... his 

i think fleas are one of the greatest at jumping height compared to body size, but they have some REALLY weird biomechanics to be able to do it


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

rick smith said:


> my dog can clear a "house" .... his
> 
> i think fleas are one of the greatest at jumping height compared to body size, but they have some REALLY weird biomechanics to be able to do it



I think it's about 12 inches for a critter that is less then a 32nd of an inch long.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I think it's about 12 inches for a critter that is less then a 32nd of an inch long.


Fleas can do a high/long Kamikaze jump as well...in waves, like when the troops stormed the beaches in WWII.

If they are starving in an empty office trailer, lined up on the funiture and shelves and you happen to go in there...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Fleas can do a high/long Kamikaze jump as well...in waves, like when the troops stormed the beaches in WWII.
> 
> If they are starving in an empty office trailer, lined up on the funiture and shelves and you happen to go in there...



The larval stage can remain dormant for years in empty houses. The vibrations from someone walking in there can trigger the hordes. :-o8-[


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)




----------

